

PHP.net new design - beNjiox
http://php.net/?beta=1

======
beNjiox
I wish they could use the same (or similar) font than github for code
snippets, I really don't like the one they use, but overall it's a good
improvement!

------
taf2
Nice - needs help on iOS (iPhone) - header is broken

------
jenkels33
oh snap ... moving on up to the east side .... I think it more amazing because
it is long overdue

